# Never say never!!!!



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

We have a 15 year old chocolate Lab who we love dearly and he is our second lab,our previous black one reaching 14 and a half years old.
Now I have always said our current old boy will be our last,he has brought us years of pleasure,lots of love and affection and was the reason we bought a motorhome,we have an awful lot to thank him for  .
Today I am looking after a one year old cocker spaniel who is charging around the house with a tennis ball as I type protesting that I am not in the garden throwing it around for her :lol: !
My old boy has gone to his bed having just had a walk with Lily,his friend for the day,and she is like a little live wire dashing everywhere!
So far I have got absolutely nothing done,Lily has taken up all my time playing......it is a big shock having a young dog in the house after having a geriatric lab pottering around.....but it is great!
Must dash as Lily is eating the post!
So never say never!

Val


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

MaxandPaddy said:


> We have a 15 year old chocolate Lab who we love dearly and he is our second lab,our previous black one reaching 14 and a half years old.
> Now I have always said our current old boy will be our last,he has brought us years of pleasure,lots of love and affection and was the reason we bought a motorhome,we have an awful lot to thank him for  .
> Today I am looking after a one year old cocker spaniel who is charging around the house with a tennis ball as I type protesting that I am not in the garden throwing it around for her :lol: !
> My old boy has gone to his bed having just had a walk with Lily,his friend for the day,and she is like a little live wire dashing everywhere!
> ...


Hi Val

Well we had two Yorkies and I said that when they went we wouldn't have any more dogs.

Now here we are with two again.............and esp now that Phil and I are at home with no kids, they are our babies.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

When Paddy died 18 months ago, we said that we would not replace him. We still have Maisie who is a eight year old German Shepherd. BUT all being well we should collect Casper our German Shepherd pup at the beginning of October, he has only just been conceived so may be a she when born, with a change of name to Cassie. I keep thinking that we have not had to deal with a pup for many years and need to start getting used to not leaving anything chewable around the house.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Well it is still going well!
Lily has just got into bed with old Charlie and he just ignored her,I think she wants him to play but he is having non of it!
It is soooo nice having a playful young dog around,it just brings back all the memories of the hours i spent with the old boy throwing his ball for him...........................she must be getting tired soon?  

val


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Val,

I know exactly what you mean...we have Shadow who is now approx 11 years old (rescue dog so no real idea) and 2 years ago we got Belle our King Charles Cavalier. She is so full of energy and has the sweetest disposition...even gives me hugs...with a paw on each of my shoulders....cutest thing.

So yes, I'm with you, I didn't realise until she came along how much I missed the fun a younger dog can bring...and it also made Shadow feel and act younger as well!


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi dawnwynne,

Lily is now fast asleep at my feet but if I move she will be ready to play with her tennis ball again!
We shall be going for another walk shortly,the old boy has just been watching on as Lily dashes round and he finished off her dinner that she left so he is quite pleased with himself!
I know it is only one day but it really has made me realise how much I will miss having a dog around!
I just know Lily would love the Motorhome!
Wonder if we could borrow her for some of our trips!
Shadow and Belle sound a great pair of dogs!

Val


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Val,

Maybe you could do a dog share! You each keep her for a few days a week! What a great compromise! :lol: :lol: 

Enjoy her while you can...sounds like you are absolutely loving her. Now if you weren't so far away I'd share Belle, maybe you could be a little more firm with her than I can be and she wouldn't get into such mischief!! :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I have said this recently we have two sossies one is nearly 10 and other 5 so the 10 year old may be with us a couple of years or even longer but the 5 year old could be here with us a bit longer than that. Have said that when Vicky (5 year old) goes then thats it but this weekend met a Basset Fauve called Bailey - what a truly wonderful breed of dog and how lovely - I always think if you are a dog lover you will always hanker after one.

I wish I could dog share too as hate leaving them in kennels and my son is useless with them we have delayed an abroad trip this year due to mainly kennel costs and the fact that they know we are going away in van.

So long live our sossies!!!

Greenie :lol: 

PS I know they are annoying to everyone but I love them!


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Oh Greenie,
We have not been abroad for nearly 5 years!
We had a black lab too and when we had to finally say goodbye to him our choccy did not cope well and after trying him in kennels a couple of times (including the very swish My Pet Stop at Morley) we vowed never to put him in again,hence we bought the Motorhome!
Charlie the Chocolate Lab at 15 years old is too old to take abroad in the van (and he hates hot weather!) so we tour the UK and have enjoyed every minute of it.
I swore he will be my last as it is so hard to say goodbye but Lily has been as good as gold today and has finally given in to sleep and is curled up with the old boy.....so cute  
She is a lovely little dog and I will certainly be volunteering my services again.
Secretly I am hoping that her owners get delayed on their flight from Dublin,is there any volcanic ash about out there? :wink: 

Val


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Excellent thread. Can definitely see your point Val. 

We have a 4 year old Westie who came to us after being abused as a puppy. She's a lovely dog but even as a youngster she seemed very old. She'd lie in her bed most of the day if we let her. She enjoys her walks but never seems to have a lot of fun and wouldn't play with toys or people much. 

Enter DUGAL - now six months. We got him to try and cheer old Spiddy up a bit and it's certainly done the trick. They get on like a house on fire and Spiddy has a new lease of life. 

Bill and I however are absolutely exhausted. He's awake at 7 and goes full tilt intil 9.15pm precisely when he flops in his bed for the night. It's years and years since I had a puppy and had totally forgotten just how much hard work they are. Wouldn't swap him for the world though - love him to bits - and the joy and laughter he's brought has been worth all the hard work. 

As a postnote - Bill's lost 11lbs and I've lost 27lbs since he arrived. 

Never a dull moment.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

:lol: Jackie...who every thought dogs could be the cure for weight lose!

Maybe we should start a doggie sitting thread. Trade dog sitting so everyone gets a break once in awhile. I would not mind dog sitting for a few days in exchange for a break once in awhile. Of course with Shadow he will only ever allow the girl dogs...he doesn't fancy boy dogs whatsoever!

:lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I dog sat last year for John and forget the dogs name now. He has not been a member since perhaps I put him off 8O 

Anyone who volunteers for my dogs needs a medal and valium. One barks constantly and other goes for anything that moves!

Greenie

PS remembered dogs name as Charlies - beautifully trained and made ours look right tramps!


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

greenasthegrass said:


> I dog sat last year for John and forget the dogs name now. He has not been a member since perhaps I put him off 8O
> 
> Anyone who volunteers for my dogs needs a medal and valium. One barks constantly and other goes for anything that moves!
> 
> Greenie


 :lol: :lol: In hindsight mine might be a bit too much to handle as well! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

our poppy is nearly eight now shes a staffy cross and looks like a pit bull !!! 
she was the tiniest wrinkly little puppy and i mistakenly assumed she would stay quite small 
her mum was adopted from our local dog rescue kennels by our friend and we all told him she was pregnant he assured us it was a phantom pregnancy ~~~ nine puppies later we chose our poppy her mum is a small staffy X corgi so we assumed she would be small but she grew and grew her dad must have been a mastiff or something similar 
she is the nicest natured dog ive ever had very loving and sloppy the only weaknesses she has are for tissues she steals them out of handbags and pockets and shreds them into confetti 
when she was a puppy she liked chewing anything we curbed her enthusiasm by knotting old socks together into a mop head and she would play with them for hours chewing and worrying them into shreds #free replaceable and washable
ive been totally heartbroken at the death of all my dogs but the pleasure and love they give far outweighs the sorrow at their loss
i think that going abroad is highly overrated i love england and totally enjoy our holidays here and could not imagine going away without poppy she's family and we love her 
all the very best 
cath (and john)


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Why don't you get pet passports? I haven't yet because we're new to mhing but plan to get their rabis shots done this summer so next year we can come and go as we like.

I do think it will be rather expensive though once all is said and done especially with 2!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Our last two dogs were bought when their predecessor was obviously starting that last downward slope to the finishing line.
The result was that the two new puppies were not only trained(?) by us but by the elderly and much more knowledgeable old dog.
So it turns out that for the last thirty years we have had dogs that love cucumber, curry and cooked vegetables and hate postmen, dustmen and loud noises.
Now Bryn is, at last, starting to slow down, will there eventually be a replacement? As the OP says....never say never :wink:


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

We had three border collies and lost the older two within 18 months of each other (Sam was 16 and Meg 13). Jack had always been the 'baby' and we tried to give him some time as an 'only dog' to see how things went. He was like a lost soul as he had always had company and we felt he was getting withdrawn. He was 10 at that time.

Along came Jess - a minature collie with a massive character! Jack growls at her a lot as she is always needing telling off!!! but they are great buddies when out and it has given Jack a spring in his step again. They love to psych each other out by staring - daring each other to be the first to move and then they race madly!

We have just returned from our first trip to France with the dogs and we have had an excellent time. We are so proud of them and they behaved beautifully in all sorts of new situations. They started so many conversations with people who admired them - collies seem to be popular in France.

Despite my initial worries (more like paranoia!!!) the pet passport and return went really smoothly and we all got home safely. Thanks to support and advice from this forum!! Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We too (well just me really!) keep thinking about what to do when Gypsy goes to Rainbow Bridge. One part of me thinks of all the benefits that non dog owners enjoy - lie ins - spending rainy days in the warm and dry - going out shopping and not having to "get back for the dog" etc.
Then I think of all the joys of dog owning. The tail wag at 3am (now!) when I am prowling the house. The joy on her face when I come home. Being made to go out in the cold and wet instead of being housebound :roll: 
Gypsy is 11 in August and will hopefully live a good few years yet which will mean we are even older when the time comes to decide on another dog.

JackieP you need to read Dogs Today this month  There is a Westie, with all the traits of your one. as Peter Neville's "problem dog" :lol:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

27 years ago we had a wonderful dog called Emma, a cross between a Welsh springer and a coiled spring to watch her. 

At 8 she got pregnant (she was a great escapee) she gave birth to 4 but had a twisted womb and the other 4 were dead and had been for a while, this caused peritonitis and 4 days after giving birth she died. 

I hand reared all 4 pups and re homed them, I loved having them but didn't want another dog. 

Time went on and we just got used to not having one and never had another since. 

Now I just know I could not' poo pick' , funny I can human 'poo pick' but not animals (worked in nursing homes and hospitals most of my adult life). 

I do love to read about others experiences with dogs. 

Mandy


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Well it seems I am not alone here with the thoughts of never say never!
All is back to normality this morning as Lily has returned to her owners next door and Charlie and me have just had our sedate walk and now he is puffing and panting with the heat.
Lily taught me that getting up in all weathers and going for a walk,not being able to visit certain places with a dog and having restrictions on your life has all been well worth it and I shall miss my old Lab when he finally departs from this world.
Perhaps we will have a break from dog ownership and live the lives of non-dog owners for a while but I am sure you will agree someone always talks to you when you have a dog and we will miss that too!
In the meantime I have put my name down as Lily's dog sitter and will be happy to look after her anytime!

Val


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww....I'm feeling rather sad now! 

But the upside is you will probably be called on many times to dog sit and it will be like having grandkids...get all the enjoyment but not all the responsibility!!


----------

